# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  I'd like to delete my account.

## Breymoor

I want to delete my account on this website and start anew. I understand that deleted accounts are probably not recoverable and know that if it's deleted, I won't be able to access it again. So, could one of you admins please delete my account on the Cartographer's Guild?

----------

